# Post music you feel embarassed for liking.



## aendern

Or if you're perfect and nothing embarrasses you, post something society would find weird if you admitted to liking it--based on your age, gender, personality, whatever.











Howie Day- Collide is one of my favourite songs of all time.


----------



## Glory

My body is cold...


----------



## Kore

I love rapping this whole song. It embarrasses me because it's silly but when I was in a very small town everyone around me had flat butts so I got a lot of "you should stop trying to stick your butt out." comments. :dry: This song made me feel better. Lol 






I love rapping this too.






Country songs:

I LOVE singing these.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## Innogen




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## starscream430

*buries himself in fire*


----------



## blood roots

I'm a 20 year old skinny white girl so do with this what you will.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I am perfect and nothing embarrasses me. 

Just kidding. Well, it's more things in the past that embarrass me. And also 80s music because it seems like that's lame according to my generation. 






I used to like the Spice Girls when they were big. Although my taste for particular songs has changed. 
(I don't really listen anymore but this always pops into my head for some reason)







Some others people are probably surprised I like, for most reasons you listed: 







Never got on the 'Nickelback sucks and has no talent and Chad is fugly!!111' bandwagon


----------



## Cheveyo

Yes, I start dancing and singing along if I'm alone.


----------



## LostFavor

Normally I hate country, but for some reason this song hits me deep. :blushed:






Then there's Blurred Lines. So stupid, but so catchy:






And this one. Used to dance to it a lot, even though I don't relate to the lyrics at all and I'm embarrassed to dance to music that involves Iggy Azalea:


----------



## Morn

:th_blush:
I hate nearly everything about this guy and I think people like him are ruining modern music with excessive simplicity, terrible autotune singing and trivial song subjects. Lil' Wayne is worse I can't understand a word he is 'singing'. Yet this is a rather nice tune, damn Se.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Playful Proxy

I really like epica. Like, the dramatic music you hear for movie previews? Yeah, I listen to those in playlists for hours..basically most things Audiomachine-like.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

I honestly really like One Direction... Kind of similar to how T Swift used to be my guilty pleasure until it became more acceptable for her to be universally loved.


----------



## EssereValentina

Dark and Derisive said:


>


OMG I love Bloodhound Gang!! xD


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

I don't hate Rihanna's music or anything, but I don't think I know anyone else who likes a few of her songs. But it's not like I'm in any rush to listen to her new music :dry:






And even though I'm ashamed to say it, this song by Iggy Azalea's way too catchy. It's one hell of an earworm :frustrating:


----------



## Miss Prince

It is Spears. I grew up with her, but i always feel embarrassed to admit I enjoy her.




I dont really enjoy Nicki, but this song is catchy as hell.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## nO_d3N1AL

To be honest, I'd say most of the music I like. It depends on the situation and other people's music taste. If there's something that they're going to hate and I'm in charge of the music, then I feel embarassed. Or if it's something with a lot of swearing - like pretty much all gangsta rap. It's amazing when you look back at your music tastes and you see how they change. I went from gangster rap before I was a teenager, to some kind of rock when I was about 14-16 to pop at 17 to DnB and dubstep until about 19 and then to progressive house and trance, and a greater appreciation for video game soundtracks and instrumental music (although I've always liked that). To be honest it's just video game soundtracks that I've always liked so for example when I was playing Vice City at around 9 years old I was into 80s music and when playing San Andreas I was really into rap and so on. Depends on environment I guess. But now I think the only thing I really look for in music is a rhythm. Oh and Ellie Goulding.

Damn I went off topic there.


----------



## SevSevens

netfences said:


> @SevSevens
> This is a very competent rendition and quite believable in the beginning but she loses some intensity as the song progresses. If not for that, it would be perfect. As annoying as she is, the girl can sing. Here is one that surprises everyone that knows me and my occasional misogyny.


Indeed @netfences


----------



## 124567

:ninja:


----------



## flummoxed

Taylor Swift.


----------



## Hollow Man

I have Face Value on LP, I will usually admit that I like Phil Collins solo stuff, but it's a bit embarrassing.


----------



## lam212

I love "the weeknd "s songs, but since almost all their lyrics are about drugs and sex , it s embarrassing to say it out loud  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## QueCueYew

Yeaaaaaahhhh.... 






Ziggy Stardust said:


> The video is even more embarassing than the song itself.


FOR SHAME!!!!


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## bleghc




----------



## 124567

current mood





Most of their songs actually...expresses lowest feelings humans can experience..


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

Fucking Justin Bieber... Song has me nodding my head yes when I just want to say no haha

Also, of course Lena Dunham criticizes this song by focusing on one line of the song and ignoring the entire context. She's such a joke and just makes ridiculous statements to stay relevant. Discovered this after hearing this song and googling it because I couldn't believe I actually enjoyed a Bieber song.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I secretly like Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Sporadic Aura

lol, I'm not actually embarrassed to like this, it definitely classifies as an intense guilty pleasure though.


----------



## 124567

One of the funniest shit I've ever heard! Just too dirty :shocked:..but very healing when I'm ultimate pissed. Chainsaw and batyote :laughin: 




Ultimate ESTP song btw, imo.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Jagbas

Don't think about the team! I really have fun singing it!


----------



## gmaslin

@LoveLady
That was funny but so is this:


----------



## Jakuri

This is so catchy...and kawaii...ha ha ha ha...





Lyrics: https://remywiki.com/Nagisa_no_koakuma_lovely~radio


----------



## Apple Pine

:rolling:


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> Tarkan is great, don't feel embarrassed!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Barbie...:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my embarrassing song:


----------



## Darkbloom

Mantas said:


> I mean video is half lol and half alright, but the song is wtf?
> Tho, I like Inna, also romanian. You know her, don't you?*


It's all perfect, very Se, you know you like it)))
And this is Bulgarian)
And yeah, actually good you reminded me of Inna!


Lol I liked Blue when I was younger


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> It's all perfect, very Se, you know you like it)))
> And this is Bulgarian)
> And yeah, actually good you reminded me of Inna!
> 
> 
> Lol I liked Blue when I was younger


Video - yes . But the melody is not "catchy" or "cool )))
There was a website below COSTI , lol. Thought it's romanian. Ro ir romania. 
I can't find the song I liked most. Uh...

I liked blue too. But had no clue what's it about...well, just like with most, I barely knew English. lol

Dis. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Darkbloom

Omg you guys, this was one of my favourites when I was a kid
https://youtu.be/3zlh70gairg

Lyrics (sorry if parts aren't making perfect sense, I found the translation online, too lazy to correct)
Be careful who you sleep with
and who wakes up with me
will feel what woman really is
when I lose my mind.

Once you're dressed
and you've buttoned up your ego,
it's too late to ask yourself why, why
did you undress, to say nothing
when you used to whisper so nicely.

Once you were gentle,
it's too late to behave rude,
to turn your back on me,
why should you be ashamed
whem you've seen me ("naked" sic)

Be careful who you sleep with
and who wakes up with me
you'll feel what woman really is
when I lose my mind.
Be careful who you chose
to play your victim,
you'll get rid of me
over my dead body.

I'll call your faithful wife
and tell her who you're with,
I'll talk all around the city
that you suck in bad,
so you better just lay there.

Under your skin, there's a scent of me
and my hair is on your shoulder
I'll always be in your heart,
just like a sword in a stone.

I'll take a handfull of pills, just to spite you
you'll try to wake me, and you'll shake me, but I will be asleep,
the message is clear: it's your fault.


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> Omg you guys, this was one of my favourites when I was a kid
> https://youtu.be/3zlh70gairg
> 
> Lyrics (sorry if parts aren't making perfect sense, I found the translation online, too lazy to correct)
> Be careful who you sleep with
> and who wakes up with me
> will feel what woman really is
> when I lose my mind.
> 
> Once you're dressed
> and you've buttoned up your ego,
> it's too late to ask yourself why, why
> did you undress, to say nothing
> when you used to whisper so nicely.
> 
> Once you were gentle,
> it's too late to behave rude,
> to turn your back on me,
> why should you be ashamed
> whem you've seen me ("naked" sic)
> 
> Be careful who you sleep with
> and who wakes up with me
> you'll feel what woman really is
> when I lose my mind.
> Be careful who you chose
> to play your victim,
> you'll get rid of me
> over my dead body.
> 
> I'll call your faithful wife
> and tell her who you're with,
> I'll talk all around the city
> that you suck in bad,
> so you better just lay there.
> 
> Under your skin, there's a scent of me
> and my hair is on your shoulder
> I'll always be in your heart,
> just like a sword in a stone.
> 
> I'll take a handfull of pills, just to spite you
> you'll try to wake me, and you'll shake me, but I will be asleep,
> the message is clear: it's your fault.


Is it in your language? 

Too bad it has no video. I am sure it would have been nice :s

Found my very old playlist...
Check out this a bit Se-ish song https://youtu.be/eBzRuw4Ti1M
https://youtu.be/hYaRoS71Mf8
https://youtu.be/qvuyYj5ROmk
https://youtu.be/o8VZX4sHn-4
etc.


----------



## Darkbloom

Well, it's not my language exactly, it's Serbian and my language is Croatian, but they are basically the same languages.

I agree xD

Your songs are soo...calm but not in melancholic way of course, what I mean is kinda flowing? Idk what word to use but I get why you don't like the Andrea one I posted 

Btw any songs in your language?)))


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> Well, it's not my language exactly, it's Serbian and my language is Croatian, but they are basically the same languages.
> 
> I agree xD
> 
> Your songs are soo...calm but not in melancholic way of course way, what I mean is kinda flowing? Idk what word to use but I get why you don't like the Andrea one I posted
> 
> Btw any songs in your language?)))


Like American English compared to UK English? lol 

But the picture pictures it well too. I think :laugh:

Hmm. Maybe. I just linked few, there are quite a few "not calm" songs" in that youtube playlist . Tho, I am surprised by some there, doesn't sound good now...That "sweet about me"...I think I listened to it for few hours, I was addicted. :laughing:

Partly... I just have a huge hate on russian songs. Russian language. And this song kinda sounds like russian songs that I couldn't stand listening to...

I hate songs in my language. But maybe I'll find one...


----------



## Darkbloom

Mantas said:


> Like American English compared to UK English? lol
> 
> But the picture pictures it well too. I think :laugh:
> 
> Hmm. Maybe. I just linked few, there are quite a few "not calm" songs" in that youtube playlist . Tho, I am surprised by some there, doesn't sound good now...That "sweet about me"...I think I listened to it for few hours, I was addicted. :laughing:
> 
> Partly... I just have a huge hate on russian songs. Russian language. And this song kinda sounds like russian songs that I couldn't stand listening to...


Yeah, kinda! Lol

I liked "Sweet About Me" too when it came out, I guess it's one of those catchy that get inside your head when you hear them enough times?

It sounds like russian songs? 


Btw this is in my language (Croatian)
And funnily, I admit to listening to Serbian songs but NEVER Croatian ones, no one in my life knows that secret lol
https://youtu.be/QQXBLHgXpDk
Was playing at my prom, I think it was the first one played and was repeated later, somehow it stuck in my mind.


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> Yeah, kinda! Lol
> 
> I liked "Sweet About Me" too when it came out, I guess it's one of those catchy that get inside your head when you hear them enough times?
> 
> It sounds like russian songs?
> 
> 
> Btw this is in my language (Croatian)
> And funnily, I admit to listening to Serbian songs but NEVER Croatian ones, no one in my life knows that secret lol
> https://youtu.be/QQXBLHgXpDk
> Was playing at my prom, I think it was the first one played and was repeated later, somehow it stuck in my mind.


Well, this does sound like one..."OPA OPA"  typical russian bullshit...

Similar. Funnily, I don't listen to lithuanian songs. Everyone who knows me, knows that, because I always ignore songs in my lang links :laughing:

This one better. But I understand nothing :|. Not super catchy ir unique tho. Just a simple song I'd say. 

This one is nr1 here: https://youtu.be/DAPHAwJ8NnI
You'd definitely like this one... https://youtu.be/de-ITUkC4MY "Fulfill my dreams, and I'll be yours :laughing. 
Patriotic song...but when I turn off my language skills, It's alright. https://youtu.be/sZiXh03hJSI
Idk 



legend https://youtu.be/rF4w-Rxsiv4
Basketball "anthem" https://youtu.be/UpdxQ_-9sa8

Well, there are some good songs. But meh. And I actually searched now, as I don't know many.


----------



## Darkbloom

This was one of my favouries in middle school, I LOVED Spanish language and more importantly latino men)
https://youtu.be/GuZzuQvv7uc

Also loved the lyrics
Torero lyrics + English translation (Version #1)


----------



## Darkbloom

@Mantas so weird to listen to! 
I mean, such an (to me) unknown language, Bulgarian and Russian I almost understand a few words, Turkish I'm used to, Spanish I can speak(kinda) but this is something totally different
I see you have š and ž, love those letters xD


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> This was one of my favouries in middle school, I LOVED Spanish language and more importantly latino men)
> https://youtu.be/GuZzuQvv7uc
> 
> Also loved the lyrics
> Torero lyrics + English translation (Version #1)


Good one, but omg. So much energy in it...Almost surpassing mine :laughing:
Btw. I remember after watching such videos. I would fantasize and imagine/try to be like "the so active" one in the video. I guess 3w4 problems...Embarrassing. :kitteh:

https://youtu.be/HYOOcM7oVoA

Well, information text file is being filled with more and more stuff(mainly what I tell on the forum). It will be ultimate "type me" thread. I kinda think ENTJ could be possible after all...



Amaranthine said:


> @Mantas so weird to listen to!
> I mean, such an (to me) unknown language, Bulgarian and Russian I almost understand a few words, Turkish I'm used to, Spanish I can speak(kinda) but this is something totally different
> I see you have š and ž, love those letters xD


:laughing:
I honestly like spanish. Like when someone speaks it. Very expressive. lol

Yup. Weird language. Pronunciation is impossible for foreigners...and idk why would anyone learn this language, I mean it's useless.


----------



## Darkbloom

We have š and ž too)

Lol that song :laughing:
And yeah, you are an ENTJ)))

Gotta add one eurovision song, those are the epitome of guilty pleasure:
https://youtu.be/3Qa7_y21oOY


And this would be considered weird here but I actually love it)
https://youtu.be/W4LUCE7suIQ
Though video makes no sense, she got away with murder so easily lol
Lyrics:
You have hands of a priest
but a heart that knows no mercy.
Your hand knows how to caress
but not forgive.

Proof, I am your living proof
that when two people murder love
only one gets punished.

Proof, I'll give you living proof
when they inform you
that water is carrying something.

You have the face of an angel
but your blood is impure.
Your bed smells like flowers
but your soul like burning ruins.

* *




She says "you whore" before she shoots


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> We have š and ž too)
> 
> Lol that song :laughing:
> And yeah, you are an ENTJ)))
> 
> Gotta add one eurovision song, those are the epitome of guilty pleasure:
> https://youtu.be/3Qa7_y21oOY
> 
> 
> And this would be considered weird here but I actually love it)
> https://youtu.be/W4LUCE7suIQ
> Though video makes no sense, she got away with murder so easily lol
> Lyrics:
> You have hands of a priest
> but a heart that knows no mercy.
> Your hand knows how to caress
> but not forgive.
> 
> Proof, I am your living proof
> that when two people murder love
> only one gets punished.
> 
> Proof, I'll give you living proof
> when they inform you
> that water is carrying something.
> 
> You have the face of an angel
> but your blood is impure.
> Your bed smells like flowers
> but your soul like burning ruins.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says "you whore" before she shoots


Hello hello, šanticež ! 

"He said he doesn't love me, as makeup faded away lmao". 
I am bit too introverted to be ENTJ :laughing:

Eurovision...don't remind me that..I was obsessed with it. Yup, that's embarrassing. I even made top 50 songs video long long time ago :laughing: I can link it to you, if you want :laughing:

Lol, that sailor guy...:laughing:

Not really weird. 
Not only that. Why was that guy there alone, freezing? I must have missed something, or it's another thing that doesn't make sense.
I see why you like this song. You'd do what she did, right? And good. lol. Love murderers shouldn't get away.


----------



## Darkbloom

"He said he doesn't love me, as makeup faded away lmao".*
I am bit too introverted to be ENTJ"
Ok, now it's even more :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Omg link me that eurovision thing

Not everything has to be logical)))
But I don't get what you mean lol, the guy was outside by himself, I'm assuming drunk, where's the problem? :laughing:

And yes, of course)


----------



## Darkbloom

And yeah, not INTJ)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> "He said he doesn't love me, as makeup faded away lmao".*
> I am bit too introverted to be ENTJ"
> Ok, now it's even more :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Omg link me that eurovision thing
> 
> Not everything has to be logical)))
> But I don't get what you mean lol, the guy was outside by himself, I'm assuming drunk, where's the problem? :laughing:
> 
> And yes, of course)


I want to be famous, to be seen in media
How during the holidays in Mayork?, my sandals gone
If I had some "imperfections"
Surgeons would help me for a good price.
True...Very true. 
I don't know :laughing:

*And yeah, not INTJ)*

Without a doubt NTJ. idk. Either way I am weird NTJ.



Surreal Snake said:


>


More serious than MGMT. Totally on drugs. lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Country


----------



## Darkbloom

Not even embarrassed but it is weird and I don't know where else to post it, and I really wanna post it lol
https://youtu.be/LJ9FpMXJmwY
Ölürüm sana şarkı sözleri + .ngilizce çeviri (Sürüm #1)
(Some lyrics seem like they don't make sense in English but I don't know the language so I can't really correct it xD
But you get the idea. And it's perfect.)


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Handsome Jack




----------



## 124567

Dont relate to the drugs, drinking, party parts (I once tried going to one of those parties where people become uncouncious, it was terrible lool! how is that fun? :laughing: (Don't take personally, it's my opinion). I like eastern parties more since it's counciously lively. (also there's this cute norwegian girl who always enthusiastically attends afghan parties while I feel like a hybrid of the world who just visits once in awhile, guess she has a more afghan soul than me :laughing. but now nothing thrills me no more :dry: :sad: I mean I could easily explore my inner 'bad' girl but it doesnt seem no fun . Though sometimes I get tired of being too pure..I mean I've never smoked or even tasted alcohol and I want to at least try once :laughing:





I'm not _not _in love, I've never _been _in love. On one hand I want to fall in love like those fairy tales, on the other I'm afraid I easily lose interest in someone once I've figured them out..I need an alien :crazy: or someone ever changing/fluid like me 





Yes I have a thing for interracial love, it's more exciting :crazy: hahaha 






Also this :laughing: unclean language lol


----------



## missglimmerenda

I listen to a lot of Hannah Montana, High School Musical, and Camp Rock songs on a daily basis. Haha


----------



## Metalize

Probably not what most people think I listen to. But I've been kind of on them for a number of years now.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## VacantPsalm




----------



## Reiyn Isa

Uhhh....


----------



## Riven

My YT watch history, which is usually either a Winx Club-related video with music or music in another language (screw you, Asperger's Syndrome). Part of the reason may be because that I might be tempted to pirate the songs that, say, existed in my Spotify playlist which is useless now since I have a very small data allowance and I can only listen to these songs at home, and hence can't replace MP3 downloads. Most of the songs in my Spotify playlist are 2000s pop songs and mostly Western. 

Until iTunes and Google Play Music, it'd be hard to replace songs you bought compared with songs you pirated because you'd have to pay again for the songs you accidentally deleted for those music stores that didn't link the songs you purchased with a(ny) account. I'm still trying to live like this in case the services shut down, or in the case of those using iTunes living in the UK, become illegal.


----------



## Apple Pine




----------



## PandaBoo

@Apple Pine ^ I know your dirty juicy secrets now. xD


----------



## Apple Pine

RedPandas said:


> @Apple Pine ^ I know your dirty juicy secrets now. xD


What secrets?


----------



## PandaBoo

Apple Pine said:


> What secrets?


Embarrassing songs. :laughing:

Okay, I suppose I should share one too. :c No NTs should like fluffy love songs like this, right? Go ahead, judge me.


----------



## Amelia

I don't live in the south, nor do I listen to country, but I will shamelessly belt out every lyric if someone plays this song. 
It's quite catchy.


----------



## Apple Pine

RedPandas said:


> Embarrassing songs. :laughing:
> 
> Okay, I suppose I should share one too. :c No NTs should like fluffy love songs like this, right? Go ahead, judge me.


Oh. I am screwed.

Why are you embarrassed by this? xD. You are probably not INTP,- my cat says.

Can't judge. I kinda like it. It's not that bad.


----------



## PandaBoo

Apple Pine said:


> Oh. I am screwed.
> 
> Why are you embarrassed by this? xD. You are probably not INTP,- my cat says.
> 
> Can't judge. I kinda like it. It's not that bad.


No!!! It's embarrassing (/__\)

It's embarrassing for me. Hmm, maybe I'm not getting this right. Here's another one that is kind of embarrassing that I like:


----------



## Apple Pine

RedPandas said:


> No!!! It's embarrassing (/__\)
> 
> It's embarrassing for me. Hmm, maybe I'm not getting this right. Here's another one that is kind of embarrassing that I like:


Oh, INFJ. xD

Omg. I love that song. I've listened to it at least 20 times. xD 

Will listen twice now...

Reminder that I like this one.


----------



## PandaBoo

Apple Pine said:


> Oh, INFJ. xD
> 
> Omg. I love that song. I've listened to it at least 20 times. xD


Darn it! XD Why do you like all my embarrassing songs? You've became my new embarrassment, what do you think of that? Hmm?

I wonder what you think of the songs I actually like, haha. I have been told I have pretty good taste in music. @huhh has some really bomb song choices as well. Maybe he can contribute to this thread? I wonder what he thinks are embarrassing. x)


----------



## mmadelinakk




----------



## gmaslin

@Amaranthine @Havahism

Thanks for turning me on to Sahara. I have heard this music before in clubs but never knew the artist. Unlike Alizee, who carries her songs mostly on the strength of her charisma (there is not much to them musically), Sahara has some melodic sophistication. Linked below is one that just makes me feel good even with the simplicity and stupid sexist lyrics, probably because it's a pretty good recording.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs&list=RD4N1iwQxiHrs#t=160

When I want short list of what's hip that's sung beautifully and played down to its core, you can't beat the girls below.


----------



## mmadelinakk

SimplyRivers said:


> Why are you embarrassed about BigBang?
> 
> BANG, BANG, BANG!


haha, even as an avid kpop listener BigBang will always be a guilty pleasure xD


----------



## PandaBoo

mmadelinakk said:


> haha, even as an avid kpop listener BigBang will always be a guilty pleasure xD


Of all the things you can be embarrassed about, you choose Big Bang? *tsk tsk* (check my previous page for my guilty pleasures, trust me, you won't find Big Bang embarraassing after watching my videos XD)


----------



## SimplyRivers

RedPandas said:


> Of all the things you can be embarrassed about, you choose Big Bang? *tsk tsk* (check my previous page for my guilty pleasures, trust me, you won't find Big Bang embarraassing after watching my videos XD)


I'd probably be more embarrassed about EXO or something.

_*Opps...*_


----------



## PandaBoo

SimplyRivers said:


> I'd probably be more embarrassed about EXO or something.
> 
> _*Opps...*_


:shocked: But-but...Oppa!!!


----------



## SimplyRivers

RedPandas said:


> :shocked: But-but...Oppa!!!


Anything for oppar!!! Here have a lock of my hair, and my day old underwear!

*Evil snicker*


----------



## Darkbloom

https://youtu.be/S7hjB5igR7I
This is so bad.
But it's catchy and lyrics are amazing, in their own way lol


* *




Chorus:
"Make me a son,
under casino lights
He'll be a child of fortune
Everything will go well for him,
everyone will envy him.

Make me a son
under casino lights
He'll be a millionaire
He'll be death for women
just like you for me."



@Apple Pine


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> https://youtu.be/S7hjB5igR7I
> This is so bad.
> But it's catchy and lyrics are amazing, in their own way lol
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chorus:
> "Make me a son,
> under casino lights
> He'll be a child of fortune
> Everything will go well for him,
> everyone will envy him.
> 
> Make me a son
> under casino lights
> He'll be a millionaire
> He'll be death for women
> just like you for me."
> 
> 
> 
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=189162" target="_blank">Apple Pine</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


Weirdly looking woman walks in, and starts singing:

"Make me a son" 

And dancing like that?

:laughin:

This is completely fucked up stuff. Is that a parody? I hope so D:laughing:

Embarassing. I kinda like it? lol


----------



## Darkbloom

Apple Pine said:


> Weirdly looking woman walks in, and starts singing:
> 
> "Make me a son"
> 
> And dancing like that?
> 
> :laughin:
> 
> This is completely fucked up stuff. Is that a parody? I hope so D:laughing:
> 
> Embarassing. I kinda like it? lol


The more I listen to Casino song the more I like it :laughing:



This was the only Miley song I ever liked xD
https://youtu.be/eis-OXpfVC0
(Ignore the terrible playback free performance lol)


----------



## Darkbloom

Lol watching the whole Miley video :laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom

Posted this before but copying because it reminded me of you @crashbandicoot :laughing:
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...g. - Page 17&txt=https://youtu.be/SpriXbnQti4 


* *




Here's what I offer to you,
It's not something small, just listen
iPhone and *something something lol*
A crazy ride on a motorbike
Seven days in Kotor
and a private flight around the world

Do I look to you like one of those
who mention millions
promise silicones, yet don't buy even candies?
Only let the sky be bright and
I'm taking you to Montenegro
and if even then there's something missing, goodbye Charlie

Ref.
My heart skipped a beat, almost stopped
Take me as soon as possible, I don't know to say no
Eye has given me away, and everything else
Take me as soon as possible, I don't know to say no

"Please, please, jewelry, I would put on you"
"Put, put it I love being the prettiest for you"
"Please, please, that's it, to adorn you completely"
"Thank you, thank you for that verse
My dear, I love you"

"I'll make havoc for you
"It's a deal, wonderful!"
"I'll make a mess and chaos"
"You can, but inside my heart"


----------



## Darkbloom

Also, @Apple Pine did we have this one?
https://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0
It's so catchy lol
Tbh I couldn't fully understand what's supposed to be so terrible about it when it came out, I mean it's stupid and she doesn't sing well but so what lol


----------



## Tsubaki

First of all, this one:





...damn, I wish I was a Se-dom :crying:

also this horrible mess that an Austrian politican made:




He's venting about the EU and I don't necessarily care for whatever he supports here, I just find this song absolutely hilarious XD There are also two other versions from two other years.


----------



## HisPar

*Funny, because this song might be how a secretly feel about myself.*


----------



## Apple Pine

Amaranthine said:


> The more I listen to Casino song the more I like it :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only Miley song I ever liked xD
> https://youtu.be/eis-OXpfVC0
> (Ignore the terrible playback free performance lol)


Miley got crazy a while ago. But it works, look at how popular she became lolol. 

Not that wild in this video. 

I actually never heard this song. Not too good first view xD. 

I kinda like wrecking ball :laughing: 



Amaranthine said:


> Also, @Apple Pine did we have this one?
> https://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0
> It's so catchy lol
> Tbh I couldn't fully understand what's supposed to be so terrible about it when it came out, I mean it's stupid and she doesn't sing well but so what lol


Here, on this thread? I don't think so. I love this song whatsoever. Never understood what's so bad about it. Exactly lol. It's catchy, and it sounds good. 

But I remember that I didn't like it from 2:16, like what kind of lyrics are that? xD. It hasn't changed. Still annoying part. 

A reminder :laughin::


* *












This is one is good, but weird. Who recorded it. INTPs?:


* *












The edited version:


* *








 :laughin:


----------



## mushr00m

.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Amaranthine said:


> Posted this before but copying because it reminded me of you @crashbandicoot :laughing:
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...g. - Page 17&txt=https://youtu.be/SpriXbnQti4
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I offer to you,
> It's not something small, just listen
> iPhone and *something something lol*
> A crazy ride on a motorbike
> Seven days in Kotor
> and a private flight around the world
> 
> Do I look to you like one of those
> who mention millions
> promise silicones, yet don't buy even candies?
> Only let the sky be bright and
> I'm taking you to Montenegro
> and if even then there's something missing, goodbye Charlie
> 
> Ref.
> My heart skipped a beat, almost stopped
> Take me as soon as possible, I don't know to say no
> Eye has given me away, and everything else
> Take me as soon as possible, I don't know to say no
> 
> "Please, please, jewelry, I would put on you"
> "Put, put it I love being the prettiest for you"
> "Please, please, that's it, to adorn you completely"
> "Thank you, thank you for that verse
> My dear, I love you"
> 
> "I'll make havoc for you
> "It's a deal, wonderful!"
> "I'll make a mess and chaos"
> "You can, but inside my heart"


I *REALYY* hope its not the guy that reminds you of me.


----------



## Darkbloom

crashbandicoot said:


> I *REALYY* hope its not the guy that reminds you of me.


Would you rather be the girl?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Amaranthine said:


> Would you rather be the girl?


Does it even matter between thise two ?:bored:


----------



## SimplyRivers




----------



## astrolamb




----------



## 124567

No comments:laughing:









better quality :laughing: What's funny..the lyrics arent as narcissistic as the video hahaha





I don't watch VD but I fell in love with Katherine based on those few scenes I saw her in..such interesting personality :blushed:
But I like this song..like Kesha lol...though gets me in touch with inner 'animalistic'/exciting side..which we all have :laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom

crashbandicoot said:


> Does it even matter between thise two ?:bored:


Ok, ok I'll take both for now :frustrating:



@Havahism I really like that first song!





Btw @Apple Pine I don't remember, did I ever make my own Eurovision top 10 or something? I kinda feel like doing it now lol


----------



## Apple Pine

Havahism said:


> No comments:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: What's funny..the lyrics arent as narcissistic as the video hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch VD but I fell in love with Katherine based on those few scenes I saw her in..such interesting personality :blushed:
> But I like this song..like Kesha lol...though gets me in touch with inner 'animalistic'/exciting side..which we all have :laughing:


No comments? OK. 

I like the first one. Cool overall.

I have no opinion on the second one, and don't ask me. lol

Third is one alright, except the rapping part. I don't think it was the right call. 



Amaranthine said:


> Ok, ok I'll take both for now :frustrating:
> 
> 
> 
> @Havahism I really like that first song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw @Apple Pine I don't remember, did I ever make my own Eurovision top 10 or something? I kinda feel like doing it now lol


We've talked about eurovision, but you never did top 10. I've had top 50 on youtube, it had like 40k views, but I deleted it. We can create them. lol 

Behind the scenes. I will definitely include this. I remember watching eurovision that year. I thought "that's nice, she will win". And she won.






I will make it later, I am doing socionics 80Q atm. Just finished block 1. It's madness. :sad:


----------



## Energumen

"I Could've Been Your Girl" by She & Him
"Hung Up" by Madonna


----------



## Real Observer

Allright. I think this will ruin my image as a music affitionado. But fuck it. Here we go. Don't hit me.


----------



## Saika

franci said:


>


This was really cute though


----------



## sudo

I love music! I'm honestly not embarrassed by anything I listen to. I listen to everything from the most obscure black metal band to the mainstream pop artist. For example, I am a huge fan of Kesha and have no shame admitting it.

Since this thread isn't relevant to me, I will post a song that I like from a band that I'm not a fan of.


----------



## 124567

@Amaranthine yeah we have quite some stuff in common ...living dead and marina and the diamonds conversation if you remember xD @Apple Pine It's so sweetfunny that you always respond to my activities :tongue::laughing:

More obnoxious superficial and overly 'sexy' stuff for a saint like me :laughing:

This one's a meaningfuller version of Barbie :laughing:









:laughing: Im not embarrrased of liking most of her songs tho..





:ninja:





And just like myself, contradictory, Yes boss I dont need a man! :laughing: I just like to say am adaptable :kitteh:

..can't think of more now, but in general all those Backstreet Boys and Westlife songs :laughing: dammit am embarrassed of 50% of my music taste ahahhahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Apple Pine

Havahism said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=63254" target="_blank">Amaranthine</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> yeah we have quite some stuff in common ...living dead and marina and the diamonds conversation if you remember xD <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=189162" target="_blank">Apple Pine</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> It's so sweetfunny that you always respond to my activities :tongue::laughing:
> 
> More obnoxious superficial and overly 'sexy' stuff for a saint like me :laughing:
> 
> This one's a meaningfuller version of Barbie :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: Im not embarrrased of liking most of her songs tho..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> [videos limit]
> And just like myself, contradictory, Yes boss I dont need a man! :laughing: I just like to say am adaptable :kitteh:
> 
> ..can't think of more now, but in general all those Backstreet Boys and Westlife songs :laughing: dammit am embarrassed of 50% of my music taste ahahhahahahaaaaaaaa


Yea. I saw you posting *twice * in the last 1 month. lol. What about that ENTP thread. Is that ENTP queen actually your sister? 

Honestly, meaningfulness made it a bit more boring that barbie. Barbie is the best, still. 

I like Avril too. I mean, her songs sounds okay, so why not? xD 

Yes boss...What is that? xD. It kinda reminds me of this guy:











lol. What about one direction?

I can't think of any now, I'll post later.


----------



## Jakuri

Apple Pine said:


> Yea. I saw you posting *twice * in the last 1 month. lol. What about that ENTP thread. Is that ENTP queen actually your sister?
> 
> Honestly, meaningfulness made it a bit more boring that barbie. Barbie is the best, still.
> 
> I like Avril too. I mean, her songs sounds okay, so why not? xD
> 
> Yes boss...What is that? xD. It kinda reminds me of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. What about one direction?
> 
> I can't think of any now, I'll post later.


That guy...reminds me of this song because WikiRevolution posted this in the "Type the above song" thread:




The lyrics was lulz but the it is...addictive in a weird sense.
I remember listening multiple times after typing that song, lol.

p.s. @WikiRevolution I initially typed it as xSTP but now I think I am changing it to ENTP...NT-ish satire I am seeing about society....escaped me for some reason back then


----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## 124567

Apple Pine said:


> Yea. I saw you posting *twice * in the last 1 month. lol. What about that ENTP thread. Is that ENTP queen actually your sister?
> 
> Honestly, meaningfulness made it a bit more boring that barbie. Barbie is the best, still.
> 
> I like Avril too. I mean, her songs sounds okay, so why not? xD
> 
> Yes boss...What is that? xD. It kinda reminds me of this guy:
> 
> lol. What about one direction?
> 
> I can't think of any now, I'll post later.


Hope u didnt take it the wrong way, I meant in this thread xD but of course cuz you also have embarrassing music here 

oh here we go again, for another century people in this forum are gonna ask me..is she really your sis? You ask cuz you prob saw me mention it somewhere (actually many times), so you know  As much as her thread irks me, she's very fun..if you are on her good side :laughing: here for little sister :laughing: caused a storm and left :laughing: But srlsy I know how she might behave with some people still I love her just as much :love_heart:




..I mean pzychobitch is embarrassing haha

I thought I convinced you to not like Barbie..but whatever :laughing: Not in the mood of giving a lecture :laughing:

I like to think yess boss song wasnt too much :shocked: But good old jon lajoie..I like some of his songs esp f*** errthing and best song in the world, most are too dirty lol

..actually I liked westlife and those old guys more before..now I sometimes listen to them..cuz they sound more real, with real emotions..even tho most of their lyrics are quite simple..


----------



## Toru Okada

I like the newest Adele album and I'm pretty ashamed about it


----------



## Apple Pine

Havahism said:


> Hope u didnt take it the wrong way, I meant in this thread xD but of course cuz you also have embarrassing music here
> 
> oh here we go again, for another century people in this forum are gonna ask me..is she really your sis? You ask cuz you prob saw me mention it somewhere (actually many times), so you know  As much as her thread irks me, she's very fun..if you are on her good side :laughing: here for little sister :laughing: caused a storm and left :laughing: But srlsy I know how she might behave with some people still I love her just as much :love_heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I mean pzychobitch is embarrassing haha
> 
> I thought I convinced you to not like Barbie..but whatever :laughing: Not in the mood of giving a lecture :laughing:
> 
> I like to think yess boss song wasnt too much :shocked: But good old jon lajoie..I like some of his songs esp f*** errthing and best song in the world, most are too dirty lol
> 
> ..actually I liked westlife and those old guys more before..now I sometimes listen to them..cuz they sound more real, with real emotions..even tho most of their lyrics are quite simple..


I didn't read much what was happening there tho. Seemed cool tho. lol. I checked few posts to see what was happening there - had no idea. Then you said that people started questioning her type etc. That's it. lol

Is she still here?

That song. I went to youtube, see if I can find something more on "little sister".






Gold digger? Kids singing? xD What the hell. Enough of internet for today. 

It's impossible. It's the only song I remember form my childhood. I will never hate that song. It's in my heart <3 xD 

Yea. He's awesome. + This.






:laughin:

lol

I don't like russian, but I like this song. Embarassing. :/






@Jakuri

I think his character os STP, but he is ENTP.


----------



## 124567

@Apple Pine haha no I meant hope u didnt take it wrong when I said you always respond to my activities..(since it sounded stalkerish) but I actually meant this thread xD Also I was unsure about the word 'sweet'..srsly what word should one use when describing something guys does that actually is sweet..but doesnt sound..too sweet if u know what I mean :laughing:

honestly I regret participating..good u didnt haha...lol it turned into a disaster  Can this be last time we talk about that thread haha 

ewwww :laughing: both sad funny and disgusting..reminded me of these https://www.google.no/search?q=chil...jfg1vvQgC2EZ4DUaey3cAz&q=child makeup&imgrc=_
after watching that enough for me to listen to 'sexy' songs lol :laughing: Stop corrupting kids :frustrating:

Lol I have mixed feelings towards jon..:laughing:

You posted that russian guy once before  I have good memory it seems..and I have listened to that song before too..I really like it.

Right now can't think of more embarrassing haha but am listening to this if you wonder :laughing:




^ NOT embarrassed by that


----------



## Cbyermen

I LOVE GLEE COVERS I'M SORRY. SOME OF THEM ARE JUST REALLY GOOD.


----------



## Apple Pine

Havahism said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=189162" target="_blank">Apple Pine</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> haha no I meant hope u didnt take it wrong when I said you always respond to my activities..(since it sounded stalkerish) but I actually meant this thread xD Also I was unsure about the word 'sweet'..srsly what word should one use when describing something guys does that actually is sweet..but doesnt sound..too sweet if u know what I mean :laughing:
> 
> honestly I regret participating..good u didnt haha...lol it turned into a disaster  Can this be last time we talk about that thread haha
> 
> ewwww :laughing: both sad funny and disgusting..reminded me of these https://www.google.no/search?q=chil...jfg1vvQgC2EZ4DUaey3cAz&q=child makeup&imgrc=_
> after watching that enough for me to listen to 'sexy' songs lol :laughing: Stop corrupting kids :frustrating:
> 
> Lol I have mixed feelings towards jon..:laughing:
> 
> You posted that russian guy once before  I have good memory it seems..and I have listened to that song before too..I really like it.
> 
> Right now can't think of more embarrassing haha but am listening to this if you wonder :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ NOT embarrassed by that


I don't know whether I took it wrong or not. :laughin:

I honestly have no idea. I don't think that's possible. Interpretations are possible...And if one doesn't say "sweet", you may think it's because he doesn't want to reveal that, yet thinks it's sweet...I am thinking how to put this into the words. Do you understand what I am saying? If not, I'll try to explain it better ;D

Alright, deal.

Wow. Omg. This is messed up. That reminds me of this video:






That guy he's commenting about...xD

You love him, but at the same time hate him? That's usually love xD :laughin: 


* *




:laughin: +




Yea, thought so... 


* *




(that was a plan to check your memory .  )




1:42:09...


So calm, but it's cool.

How about this?






Btw, it's weird, but I like this?...





 @Amaranthine You forgot this thread -_-. We need more ideas, more embarrassing songs lol. Or you're still busy with eurovision top 10? (which you probably forgot lol).


----------



## sudo

Okay this _is_ kind of embarrassing :/


----------



## Darkbloom

@Apple Pine yeah, forgot xD
I might do it one day though)
No other songs for now, sorry

BUT I am gonna tag you in another thread, maybe now maybe later


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I just knew Nickelback hate would make itself at home somewhere on this thread.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Lycrester

I winced. Then laughed. And winced again.


----------



## wistful




----------



## Apple Pine




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Marina and The Diamond with the fan-fiction.





The one with the Ungh..





The song of a guy with a pornstache.





The one with the keyboard.


----------



## newbie const

Sexual songs embarrasses me..but I dislike nasty songs,so maybe I am perfect?


----------



## 124567

Cuz self love is sometimes (cuz it's quite rare) mistaken for 'narcissism' :laughing: But I dont like her clothing style :/





1 of all, at 0:19 = sounds like: dont wanna end up like miley cyrus :laughing: the rest, no comment lol.
@newbie const You sound like a good boy :kitteh:


----------



## Debatelizard




----------



## Jippa Jonken

LuvGen said:


> The song of a guy with a pornstache.


This one is even better:


----------



## Apple Pine

That's embarrassing. I still love this one.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

Apple Pine said:


> That's embarrassing. I still love this one.


That might be because it's one of the best songs ever, just with some cats on it.

Even the extremely tired "LOL i am one of those who find cats funny and also clever, _if you know what i mean_" meme cannot destroy the power of this melody.


----------



## Apple Pine

Jippa Jonken said:


> That might be because it's one of the best songs ever, just with some cats on it.
> 
> Even the extremely tired "LOL i am one of those who find cats funny and also clever, _if you know what i mean_" meme cannot destroy the power of this melody.


True ))


----------



## newbie const

@Havahism People say that compliment when they see me from outside.In inside,I am..:wink:


----------



## Apple Pine




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Aurus

It's pretty cool though :/


----------



## shazam




----------



## Dissonance

This thread feels like home already :happy: Let's begin.


----------



## sudo

I actually like this Limp Bizkit song.


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Introvertia

I secretly love rap (especially from this era).


----------



## 124567

cuz she acts cray cray :laughing: i like most of her songs anyway tho


----------



## easter

:stomp:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## jjcu




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

It's.. embarrassing, but catchy.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf

It's just so fucking catchy!


----------



## 0+n*1

It's maybe antithetical. I specially like the ending, around 2:26.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

She's a guilty pleasure of mine. 






Especially the above video. I love that house. 






I am sorry but also not sorry. There is blatant autotune in this song and I don't even care.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

[ I have seen her singing live and it's gross so she has kinda become a guilty pleasure ]






PS I didn't posted the original video coz the first time I heard this song was on this fan made video


----------



## Lakigigar

I'm so into Grimes that I even like her _bad_ songs. :laughing:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## isamanthax

I only like it because I was and like making up my own words to the song when I first heard it and was just listening to the beat. LOL
It. Is. Catchy. In. A. Weird. Way.


----------



## Wolf

AddictiveMuse said:


> She's a guilty pleasure of mine.





Icy Heart said:


>


Katy Perry is awesome


----------



## Amy

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MCxDJnHiLqs
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ8HNeYLEe4


----------



## Maye

Mainly embarrassing that I like it because I have no experience w/ relationships, actually there's something beautiful about this song but it is a little silly at the same time haha.


----------



## wickedly

It was a joke at first but turned into a guilty pleasure song o.o


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Damn, the 90s


----------



## salt

rap, in my country's language, cuz ppl can understand the lyrics. friends i dont mind, but family and the adults are a no no


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Xyte

I really like Indie, and sad things. I'm not sure if all of this is Indie tho. 





Broods almost has this Lorde feel to them. They are brother and sister. 





The voice of an angel. o.o





Most people only know her Royals song. :"c





I'm glad I discovered this one.





Just came across this beautiful artist today.


----------



## SharksFan99

I like the music, more than anything else about the song.


----------



## QueCueYew

.... I like this song tho.


----------



## dragthewaters

Technically I'm not sure if this qualifies as music but it makes me laugh my ass off every time. It's like a cross between the Jesus Lizard and that horrible Lou Reed/Metallica album.

"A bitch-slappin' backhand...A BITCH-SLAPPIN' BACKHAND...A BITCH-SLAPPIN' BACKHAND!!"

BTW if the NSA is reading this post (hi there!!) this is literally the perfect music to blast in order to drive terrorists and drug lords out of their underground bunkers.


----------



## probablyINFP

I'm guy watching and singing along BSB *redface*


----------



## Felipe




----------



## Faery




----------



## bleghc




----------



## jjcu




----------



## bremen

sorry....not sorry


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

I didn't feel embarrassed about any of the songs I like, not even:


----------



## Macrosapien

Ive been listening to this like everyday this week, not sure why, i guess its the overall feel of the song, it makes me happy about relationship prospects haha, i dunno. it's such a girly song, but honestly, i love it. and I absolutely love this girl, she is so beautiful, she's so fine... honestly i saw her on the breakfast club show and I thought she was so fine and then i found this song... i never heard of her before. but she was so fine i had to check her out.


----------



## kugghjul




----------



## lookslikeiwin

Corny:


* *













Old Iranian pop:


* *













SUPER EMO:


* *













I like Jesus Freak songs:


* *













I like songs about drugs:


* *


----------

